# Michigan



## swanlake (Feb 4, 2009)

hey! Here's a spot for Michiganders! :coolness:


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2009)

And there are quite a few of us crazy enough to live here


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi fellow Michiganders! Hope you are all enjoying the cold weather! We're suppose to get a warm up this weekend! Wooohoooo:biggrin2:


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 15, 2009)

Well it was warm...i wore shorts the other day...lol NOW ITS FREEZING!!! again...I hate winter...


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 15, 2009)

With all the sunshine we had today we actually were able to open the big roll up door at the shelter. It was so nice to get some fresh air in the bunny shelter!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 15, 2009)

I was born in Michigan.  Anyone know where Northville is?


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 15, 2009)

Our shelter is in Plymouth and we live right at 5 Mile Road and Northville Road. Know where that is?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 15, 2009)

I lived off of 6 mile road, so very close to there.  My dad had an auto parts store in Plymouth, right next to the railroad tracks. I remember putting pennies on the tracks to get squished.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 15, 2009)

The trains are still a source of great debate in Plymouth. They a too long and tie up traffic for so long it seems. However, there is a restaurant that we like to go to a couple times a week that is right next to the tracks in downtown Plymouth. Maybe you know it. It is called "Bode's Corn Beef House".


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 15, 2009)

In the old Daisy Rifle building where they made b b guns, there was a restaurant in there that my parents used to go to. Do they still have the Fall Festival? I remember making up plates of corn and chicken for people because my dad was in Rotary. We used to sell pies, too!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 15, 2009)

Plymouth still has the Fall Festival and it is a great tradition! We love it! They have torn down all but one wall of the Daisy Rifle Co. and built townhouses on that land. This restaurant we go to is right on Main Street, right next to the tracks. It looks like an old house, in fact I think it use to be a boarding house in the early 1900's. Plymouth has an interesting history!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Feb 16, 2009)

We pass that corn beef restaurant all the time! hehehe. We dont ever stop to try it though because I'm a vegetarian and Im just not sure if they would have anything for me. The past two weekends though we were down in Plymouth to paint pottery at Creatopia, and we ate once at Comparis and once at Zapotas (not sure if I spelled that one right).

Anyways, Im in Livonia, so not too far from Northville (home of my favorite restaurant Sizzling Sticks) or Plymouth.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

Is the horse track and water wheel still in Northville? Does anyone know?


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi again,

The water wheel is still turning. That building is now a public gym that you can join and workout. The racetrack (Northville Downs) is still open and trying to find other venues to host there. The horse racing is not as big a deal as it use to be. In fact, I just heard on the news last week that Northville Downs is planning to host these "poker town" events and they were looking for 501(c) 3 charities to help them host the events. Midwest Rabbit Rescue is jumping on that money train, of course!!!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 16, 2009)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> We pass that born beef restaurant all the time! hehehe. We dont ever stop to try it though because I'm a vegetarian and Im just not sure if they would have anything for me. The past two weekends though we were down in Plymouth to paint pottery at Creatopia, and we ate once at Comparis and once at Zapotas (not sure if I spelled that one right).
> 
> Anyways, Im in Livonia, so not too far from Northville (home of my favorite restaurant Sizzling Sticks) or Plymouth.


Hi there, I know Bode's is famous for it's Corned Beef, of course, and then for it's fish specials on Fridays. I don't know if there are vegetarian items, but I do know that they serve breakfast all day long, so if you are looking for a good breakfast you could try it. The atmosphere is very small town, friendly and comfortable. It is a great place to go! What type of restaurant is Sizzling Sticks?


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Feb 17, 2009)

*lilbitsmom wrot*


> I do know that they serve breakfast all day long, so if you are looking for a good breakfast you could try it. The atmosphere is very small town, friendly and comfortable. It is a great place to go! What type of restaurant is Sizzling Sticks?


yum, i love all day breakfast. maybe i will stop in one day 

Sizzling Sticks is a restaurant like Mongolian BBQ, where you pick out your own food together and then they cook it up on the grill. However they are so nice there, and we (my husband and i) like it a lot better than Mongolian BBQ.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 17, 2009)

I love those types of restaurants where you pick all your own ingredients. I'm going to have to take the family there! My kids love that too!

Gonna have snow tonight!!! Ugh

My hubby is doing the happy dance. He calls it pennies raining down from heaven! He plows snow in the winter months! Good money when you have a heavy winter! 

I'm ready for sunshine!!!! Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in the north! I am from Gaylord. Anyone know where that is? It's near Grayling and Vanderbilt...Wolverine too. It has been freezing the last couple days. I miss the sun shine...I got to brush out my woolies and everything outside. I don't have a barn or shed, so its hard to do without getting hair all over the house in the winter. I can't clean my cages almost all winter because the poo and pee are frozen solid to the cage! I need an ice pick!!! I hate winter....ullhair:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 17, 2009)

I know where you are up north. My folks use to have a place in Petoskey and we would drive up 75 to Wolverine and exit there and head west. Beautiful area! I also grew up vacationing at Grandma's house on Higgins Lake. That is my favorite place to be. Too bad the family doesn't own that house anymore. I'd love to be able to take my kids there.

Do youkeep your bunnies outside all year round?


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 17, 2009)

*swanlake wrote: *


> hey! Here's a spot for Michiganders! :coolness:



Hi Swanlake,

Where are you in Michigan?


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah. I am not suppossed to even have them. I live in a country club. lol We put up a gate so that people can't see them on the side of our house. There is absolutely no room in the garage. We want to move for them now.  No money though sadly so we just have to make do with what we have. I can't have more than 20 rabbits at one time. That's for sure.:cry1:


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh an by the way. They are between our house and a small wood shed and the gate in the front. So they are covered on 3 sides...plus they have roofs. I try very hard to keep the freezing wind away from them. We stack up the straw in there cages to make "walls" too. lol... I wish I had a barn!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you breeding them and selling them?


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 17, 2009)

Ummm...yeah. Northern Breeze Rabbitry. Black, Chin, REW and Tort. http://www.freewebs.com/nbrabbitry


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't realize that you had a rabbitry. Duh!

Cool website!


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 19, 2009)

lol It's ok. :bunnyheart Thanks for the comment about the site too!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 2, 2009)

So, is anybody going to the MSRBA Convention on March 6-8 ??? I think I will be there. I am bringing some woolies and mini rex. I am also bringing my lone Netherland too. If anyone is going, I plan on being there for all 3 days. Maybe we could meet up! That could be fun. :bunny16


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there! I don't even know what this convention is that you're talking about. Is this a show that you compete at? Do they sell bunnies there too?


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 2, 2009)

MSRBA = Michigan Rabbit Breeders Association. They have a big convention every year. People that I have been talking to have said that they think it will be a great turn out. There should be a lot of rabbits for sale there.  The show is in Lansing at MSU. TO GET MORE INFO: http://www.msrba.net/convention.htm


----------



## swanlake (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in a town called Romeo. it is about 30 miles north of detroit, I live on 32 mile. Ever heard of the Romeo Peach Festival?


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmmmm....nope. They have a festival for everything. lol I have been to the Cherry Festival in Traverse City.  There is a lilac festival...and a tulip festival...ha. And you live closer to Lansing than I do.  I have to drive like 3 hrs. to get there.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there Swanlake,

I know where Romeo is because one of our customers use to be Ford Romeo. I'm in Plymouth. Do you know where that is?

Are you going to the MSRBA Convention this weekend?


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 3, 2009)

hi it's sassy's mom


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sassy's Mom,

You found me in the Midwest section! Good for you!

Have fun with Sassy today and her playpen! That is a great idea and I'm sure she is very happy to be out running around! Her sisters and she use to love to run around and chase each other. They were crazy actually and often times were going so fast that they would run into each other.

Her sister Sosa is still at my house and she is actually starting to blossom now that all the siblings are gone. Maybe it is because she is getting more one on one attention. She has figured out how to jump up on top of her cage and then up into the bay window. She has even gone so far as to peep her head out the curtains from the bay window and stare at us. It is the cutest thing I've ever seen her do! Little Miss Personality!!!

Have a great day!

Laura


----------



## swanlake (Mar 4, 2009)

I know where plymouth is, at least the general area.


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 4, 2009)

I know where plymouth is too.  I am going to the convention. Are any of you guys?


----------



## Evey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello from East Lansing/Fenton! 

This convention sounds interesting--my boyfriend and I will try to make it out there 

Kathy


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 4, 2009)

Lucky. your right in lansing! You just have to go right around the corner to get to MSU. Did you look at the link I posted before? It's up a few posts. It brings you to the MSRBA site page that talks about the convention. It goes over the rabbit school and judges conferencwe too.


----------



## swanlake (Mar 5, 2009)

Next year I will be in East Lansing, as I will be attending MSU!!


----------



## swanlake (Mar 5, 2009)

hmm, maybe I might see if my madre will allow me to go to the MRBA thingie... that would be cool if we could do a meet-up!


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, it would be cool.  And if you want to show any of your rabbits or buy a few, its a good chance to do so.


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, I go to MSU and will actually graduate this May 

I also have family in Gaylord!

Kathy


----------



## swanlake (Mar 7, 2009)

Just so you guys know, a petstore in lansing is having bunny olympics on April 4th. It is the petco on frandor.


----------



## ratmom (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in belleville near metro airport in romulus


----------



## Evey (Mar 16, 2009)

*swanlake wrote: *


> Just so you guys know, a petstore in lansing is having bunny olympics on April 4th. It is the petco on frandor.



That is right across the street from my apartment! I wonder if it will last all day--I have a conference to attend from 9 am-3 pm. Maybe I can make it over there later in the day 

Kathy


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 9, 2009)

I had to go to Romeo last week for a funeral and I mentioned to my husband (who already knows I'm crazy) that one of the RO members lived here. I didn't remember who but it was kind of fun to connect a town with a RO member.  Now I see it is Swanlake - Romeo is a lovely town!


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everyone from Wyandotte Michigan **waves** I'm kinda new around here & glad to know I'm not the only one who chose this crazy state as a home =) I look forward to talking to everyone


----------



## avabun (Jul 7, 2009)

hello everyone from canton, mi!
i am kind-of new here, too (just joined up a few months ago).
i have a blue-eyed white mini-lop boy named Heidi.

he is the furry love of my life :hearts:


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi. I am Bri. I live in Gaylord, and I breed Jersey Woolies.


----------



## SawyerZoo (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm also in Michigan. I've actually adopted 2 rabbits from your shelter in Plymouth  Julie (Topanga) and Pablo. 

They are both doing great and totally in love with each other.


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody coming to the show in Gaylord in September???


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey shoutin' atcha from G-rap! :bunnydance:


----------



## minirexlover89 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Everybody I am new to Rabbits on line. I am a michigan Rabbit owner. I have mini rex, harlequins and netherland dwarfs.:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## minirexlover89 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, I am going to Gaylord! I cant wait! You have one of my old bunnies Bluebell the blue tort jersey wooly! Hows he doing? Hows the mattes on him better?

Dana:apollo:


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 12, 2009)

Blue! lol...Well...he still looks terrible. lol I could never brush it out. He is like a matte ring around his whole body. The top is fine though. They are too close to the skin and I don't want to cut him! He is molting, so I pull stuff off when I can. He should be all set with a nice coat before winter time.


----------



## minirexlover89 (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay i was just wondering poor guy! i feel bad but at least he is sheddin out so he will look better.


----------



## zoeybear (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello! I'm near Adrian, MI. Dunno if anybody knows where that is at. I just got my first bunny a few days ago.


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope, I'm not sure where that is. lol But hello anyway!


----------



## Luken Messy (Nov 27, 2009)

Swanlake, you're not too far from me! LOL 

Anyone going to the show in East Lansing on December 5th?


----------



## wooly_queen (Nov 27, 2009)

I might...doubting it though.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 4, 2009)

Luken Messy, are you going to the show? I am going to stop by, as I attend MSU, so it is like five minutes away.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello, I am from Michigan, 15 mintues from Indiana boarder..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

we went to the show in East Lansing on Saturday 5th.. And It was my first time going to a rabbit show. Now my aunt got me into breeding and showing...


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody show 4-H in MI??? Or have kids that are right now?

 Curious....


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2010)

My 3 year son is doing 4-H this year but its called Children's Barn Yard in Branch County Fair. That you have to have a mommy and babies together.. He's to young to show, show right but its a great start...


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah it is. It's good to get them started at such a young age.  By the time he is 12 he might be a rabbit genious. lol He has plenty of time to learn.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup... But theres a show in Feb 13th in Farewell Michigan, And it will be my first time showing


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, I am going to that one! lol Look for my grooming table that says Northern Breeze Rabbitry if you want to say hello. lol I have jersey woolies and thriantas.  This will be my 4th time at this show. I really like it. I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a show on the 13th and the 27th that i might go.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, I sure will look for you.. It will be me, my aunt and my baby will be with me too


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok  See you there


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2010)

And I'm also going to be buying some bun's too..


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 25, 2010)

I might buy something too. I am mostly going to sell though. lol I have like 6 rabbits I need to sell. XD


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 26, 2010)

good luck if i dont see ya...


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all! I grew up in MI near Ann Arbor. Just saying hi and bumping the thread up!


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone currently living in Michigan?


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

thought I would say hi!

I am up near Traverse City, MI

(Not far from Briana in Gaylord)


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, not far at all.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Hi all! I grew up in MI near Ann Arbor. Just saying hi and bumping the thread up!


Yup.. My daughter had her heart surgery in Ann Arbor University State Hospital.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> Anyone currently living in Michigan?


Yup.. I live in Coldwater Michigan, Its about 15 minutes from Indiana boarder.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait to go to the rabbit show this Saturday.


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 24, 2010)

Me either! I get to meet some other people I met on another site.  I like making new friends... lol


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

Me Too


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2010)

i live near Novi  I used to live in Garden City. It was terrible there! I want to go a rabbit show really bad D:!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 24, 2010)

There's a rabbit show Feb 27th Saturday in Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 26, 2010)

My aunt is making me show a bun tomorrow at the show. She's a black mini rex :embarrassed::scared:


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2010)

ooo! i have to ask my mom to take me  i wanna go! do you have any more details about it? my mom is gunna be annoying and ask me lots of stuff -__- i'm gunna also google it! and are you all going for sure?


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 26, 2010)

I am going for sure.  I can give you all the info! I will send you a PM when I get home. I have the flyer and everything. I might be able to scan it and email it to you. 

Showing isn't hard Misty! All you have to do is stand there. The rabbits do all the work.  lol


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the address anyway. 

West Intermediate School Gym

The address is:

550 S Bradley Street

Mt. Plesant, MI


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 26, 2010)

lol... yeah i know thats all you do... haha


----------



## Yield (Feb 28, 2010)

I wasn't able to go ):!


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah.. It was okay.. It was too small but my 2 girls did great for being 6 months old


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, this one was smaller than I thought it was going to be. Oh well, I am going to the MSRBA Convention this weekend! So it makes up for it.  lol

I won BOB and BOS with my Thirantas, but this time they will have much more competition! Wooot! Hopefully I can buy a new doe too. I am also hopefully picking up another wooly doe as well.

We'll see.


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2010)

lol  solara would have freaked! now that i think about it, she is quite skittish XD (besides around me, and occasionally my mom)

good job, briana 
i wish i could get another bun. i would love to rescue another. idkk if i have enough time, and my mom doesnt want another unless they bond quickly with solara cause she doesn't wanna spend the money on another cage ):


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had to stick my head in, say hi and have a sticky-beak... I live in Australia now but was born and raised in Michigan, in Brighton and lived in Fowlerville, Williamston and Charlotte while attending MSU before moving here.


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 8, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> lol  solara would have freaked! now that i think about it, she is quite skittish XD (besides around me, and occasionally my mom)
> 
> good job, briana
> i wish i could get another bun. i would love to rescue another. idkk if i have enough time, and my mom doesnt want another unless they bond quickly with solara cause she doesn't wanna spend the money on another cage ):



Sometimes it's really tough to bond rabbits that have never met before. So I hope you can find the money for a new cage so you can get another bunny.  They can play together sure, but living together full time would probably be a challenge when they get older.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 14, 2010)

Who's all going to the Mason, Michigan show??


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 14, 2010)

Me, hopefully... lol


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 24, 2010)

Not going to the Mason show. I am for sure going to the one in Evart on april 10th though.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh! That stinks! I dont know what shows Im going too


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

Any shows at the end of April and beginning of May!!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 14, 2010)

Look at the show schdules on msrba.net


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Briana!!! Hugs


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 16, 2010)

Ha. Your welcome  It's a life saver.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah!! But I guess Im going to Wisconsin for a week.. Going to talk to my aunts friend to try to breed Finch


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool! :biggrin2:Remember, small compact buck for her. lol How big is she now? Her brother surprised me, he's not as big as I thought he was going to be. lol Lucky me!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 17, 2010)

She looks about the same size when I got her! I dont know..lol


----------



## Spottedgirl77 (May 4, 2010)

*swanlake wrote: *


> hey! Here's a spot for Michiganders! :coolness:


Hey i am glad i found this!! any one know Sand Lake??


----------



## wooly_queen (May 4, 2010)

I looked it up on google maps. lol You are almost 2 hours away from me.


----------



## dianerae (May 14, 2010)

Hi wooly_queen, I am from Sault Ste. Marie. I pass through Gaylord lots, and do some shopping there quite abit too. I was woondering if there is a rabbit savy vet around your area. I have to take my rabbits to Traverse City if they get sick, Would be nice to find a rabbit vet closer to home.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 14, 2010)

We do have two small animal vets here (Alpine Animal Hospital and Hall Vet Clinic), but I have never brought in rabbits before. I really like the Hall Vet Clinic though, we bring our dogs there. You could call and ask if they are rabbit savvy. lol

Hall Veterinary Clinic
Street: 314 North Center Avenue
Gaylord, mi 49735
Phone: (989) 731-6208

Alpine Animal Hospital
2202 M32 East 
Gaylord, MI 49735
Phone Number: 989-732-6427


----------



## dianerae (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Where do you take your rabbits to if they get sick or need anything?


----------



## wooly_queen (May 15, 2010)

My rabbits don't go to the vet. I have between 20 and 30 at a time and its a big expense. They only go if they have something too serious for anyone to treat and have to be put down (only happened once so far in all my 6 years of raising rabbits...so I'm happy about that. lol) I go onto another forum that is for people who breed and show rabbits and I have a lot of friends that help me figure out what the best treatments are. Usually all I have to do is go up to the feedstore and buy some antibiotics or something. They have a lot of experience and help me out.


----------



## Haley (May 15, 2010)

*Cabrissi wrote: *


> I just had to stick my head in, say hi and have a sticky-beak... I live in Australia now but was born and raised in Michigan, in Brighton and lived in Fowlerville, Williamston and Charlotte while attending MSU before moving here.


Very cool! I live in Grand Blanc/Fenton but work in Hartland so not too far from Brighton. How long have you lived in Australia? I bet it's so much better than Michigan


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> My rabbits don't go to the vet. I have between 20 and 30 at a time and its a big expense. They only go if they have something too serious for anyone to treat and have to be put down (only happened once so far in all my 6 years of raising rabbits...so I'm happy about that. lol) I go onto another forum that is for people who breed and show rabbits and I have a lot of friends that help me figure out what the best treatments are. Usually all I have to do is go up to the feedstore and buy some antibiotics or something. They have a lot of experience and help me out.


We are making an expection now... my $100 doe has two cloudy eyes and we are going to the vet to get what we need cuz it will take too long to get it ordered at the feed store... she is way worth getting checked out. Plus she has a litter of 6 that is a month old. XD This sucks! I hope they have what we need!


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2010)

Wooly_queen, I think you are making the right decision. I have a lot of knowledge from doing rescue over the years and being an Admin here but there are a lot of things I cannot treat myself or with over the counter medications. It just about kills me, spending so much on vet bills for my 6 rabbits, but knowing I am giving them the best chance at a very long and healthy life is worth it.
Good luck at the vet and be sure to post in the infirmary so others can offer advice and hear what your vet has to say


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I love this doe and she is only 3 years old, so I know she has a lot of life left in her! I don't want her to have to go through it blind! So I am hoping they have the same stuff I need or something similar to get rid of it...hopefully it isn't to late to help her now.  It came so quickly! It took me by huge surprise when I noticed it.


----------



## dianerae (May 16, 2010)

I am sorry to here about your doe. I hope all goes well at the vets. Let us know what you find out. You will both be in my thoughts.ray:


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Thank you  I'm almost excited to go... lol I really hope we can fix it...


----------



## mistyjr (May 19, 2010)

*Spottedgirl77 wrote: *


> *swanlake wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hey! Here's a spot for Michiganders! :coolness:
> ...


I know where it is at... We have our family reunion their every summer


----------



## wooly_queen (May 25, 2010)

Anyone here going to the show in Midland.

I know Misty's not! urpletongue


----------



## mistyjr (May 25, 2010)

:baghead:bawl:anic::thud:


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I wish I couldhave went to the show in midland.  How did it go?


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 5, 2010)

It was a long day, but really fun! It was a good show.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody going to the Coldwater, Mi show on July 10th :?:?


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I plan to bring lots of standard chinchillas to show. and maybe a florida white.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

Im just bring my Wooly to breed and a few to sell.


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 29, 2010)

Misty, are you going to the shows in Ionia? September 11th and 12th


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 30, 2010)

I dont know.. I dont know how far it is from me


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 2, 2010)

It's only like an hour and a half.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 2, 2010)

I will have to see


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 2, 2010)

Okie dokie


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 6, 2010)

I asked him about it. I told him its a 2 day show. And he said that we cant afford a hotel. So I asked him just the one day. He said we will see.


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok  Well, I hope to see you there!


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 29, 2010)

*Michigan Rabbit Breeders Connection -* a Michigan rabbit breeder, club and business directory!!! Weeeee!

I have no life... so I finished it quickly... lol

http://michiganrbc.weebly.com/

Tell me what you think!

Since you are all special, if you want to listed (and you live in Michigan! lol), just post your info here!

Rabbitry Name*:
Website:
Name*:
Location in MI*:
Email*:
Phone #:
Breeds Raised:

Tell your Michigan friends!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2010)

This website is great Briana!! :inlove:


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Misty!


----------



## Yield (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just looking at the Canadianmeetup thing... and I am SOOO jealous! Does anyone else feel that way?!


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope. I didnt read it. But it's fun to meet people at show's


----------



## Yield (Aug 5, 2010)

I would love to go to a show but I always miss them Dx!


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 5, 2010)

If your in Brighton, then you are in a good area for all the shows!

Coldwater, Lansing, Mason, Charlotte and Ann Arbor are like show hubs. lol You should have many opportunities to go to shows. 

Go to the MSRBA show schedule to see where they are.
msrba.net


----------



## Yield (Aug 5, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> If your in Brighton, then you are in a good area for all the shows!
> 
> Coldwater, Lansing, Mason, Charlotte and Ann Arbor are like show hubs. lol You should have many opportunities to go to shows.
> 
> ...


I'm actually in South Lyon but I'm pretty sure my mom doesn't want that on my thingie that's shown in every thread or whatever 
I dunno if that keeps the "good area" standard XD
What is it like at a bunny show? O:
And I tried msrba.net and it transferred me to this: http://www.tmstechnologies.com/o-o


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 5, 2010)

That's still close. 

Try this instead: http://www.msrba.net/show_schedule.htm

It's pretty fun! Just takes a few shows to get used to.  Lots of cool people to meet and talk too. Lots of bunnies to see! lol


----------



## Yield (Aug 5, 2010)

To get used to? What do you mean? 
Sounds fun though! I am always talking about bunnies with my friends...
and they don't seem to care XD

(that's why I was so happy when a little girl at the vet today questioned me about bunnies. I felt so smart and knowlegable!)

The Saline Fair one... on August 21 or whatever.. is that a show too? Cause it just sounds like a fair! Lol. Are you or anyone else going, Briana?


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 6, 2010)

because you have to get used to all the people, rabbits, judges.... entry papers and comment cards!  lol It can be kind of overwhelming to some new people, I think.

I will be in Charlotte on the 21st and Ionia on september 11th & 12th. 

the one in ann arbor that your talking about could be a fair. sometimes the rabbit shows at fairs are sanctioned with ARBA and the MSRBA instead of just being 4-H shows.

I talk about bunnies all the time too. XD Everyone slowly got used to it. lol


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup. I am also going to the 21st in charlotte, September 26th to the Flemish Show and Oct 2nd to Marshal, michigan!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi! Strangely enough, I grew up in Saline and know the fair well. It does have open rabbit shows, not just 4-H, although I don't remember if it is sanctioned by MSRBA or ARBA. It's big and there are lots of bunnies of all breeds. They have a lot for sale too. I remember going as a kid and seeing all the bunnies for sale for $10 (and up) and asking for one, because at $10 I could afford one with a few weeks' allowance money, but my parents knew better that there was a lot more expense involved in having a rabbit than the initial price! Anyway, recently my parents have gone and seen bunnies of all breeds, including some impressive flemmies. My memory is about 7 or 8 years old (yikes! makes me feel old!), but I would guess that it's in the hundreds of bunnies range--more than 150, less than 250, and it is open classes.
http://www.salinefair.org/


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 8, 2010)

Ionia, Michigan Rabbit Show anyone! :biggrin::nasty::wave2:weee:inkbouce:


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 8, 2010)

I am hopefully going.

I gotta pick up a polish buck and such.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 14, 2010)

Well you didnt go!


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah... I was dead. lol I could barely move in the morning. I woke up at like noon. XD


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 15, 2010)

Lazzzzzy!! Hehe!  :faint:


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 15, 2010)

lol Yeah, we were supposed to wake up at 4am, but we were invited to a friends house and stayed a bit to late. XD Plus me and my 2 friends were having way to much fun attacking eachother. lol We were like 5 year olds and were totally pooped. XD


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 15, 2010)

hehe! I hope you come to some show's this year. I hoping now that my aunt got a new job if I can still go.


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 20, 2010)

I am hoping to get to Mason on October 16th... maybe even the MSRBA fall show in November. All my juniors should be ready by then.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 21, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> I am hoping to get to Mason on October 16th... maybe even the MSRBA fall show in November. All my juniors should be ready by then.


Yeah, We are hoping on that show too! We are going to the one in Marshall, on Oct 2nd. And I was telling my aunt last night about the MSU but I didnt know what day it was or nothing like that.


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 21, 2010)

Always check the MSRBA website. They have the show schedule goober! lol

It gives all the info and sometimes show flyers too.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, I saved that in my bookmarks!


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mason - October 16th... you all need to go... 

October 16
Great Lakes Rabbit & Cavy Show A & B

Enter day of show.
Show A by 8am Show B by 11am.
Entry $3/$1.00 Fr/WL
Cavy Judge Hired 

Ingham County Fairgrounds
Mason, MI 

FLYER (PDF): http://www.msrba.net/show flyers/glrcsoctober16thflyer.pdf


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

We are going.... Me, My aunt Becky and I think my other aunt from Wi is too.............


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 21, 2010)

Who's going to the MSRBA Fall Show?!?! I will for sure! I swear this time! lol My mom said we definatly would! 

November 27
MSRBA Fall Show A & B

Enter day of show.
Show A by 8am Show B by 1am.
Entry $3/$1.50 Fr/WL
Cavy Judge Hired

MSU Pavillion
East Lansing, MI 
------------------------------------
November 28
MSRBA Fall Show C 

Enter day of show.
Open by 8am Youth by 11am.
Entry $3/$1.00 Fr/WL
Cavy Judge Hired

MSU Pavillion
East Lansing, MI 

HERE IS THE FLYER!
http://www.msrba.net/show flyers/Fall Show Flyer - for MSRBA web.pdf


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm Going!!!! We are trying to get somewhere to put the camper up. So we dont have to drive up there 2 times. But we will see. We got a few weeks though. Im just trying to get my bun's back to weight for this. And hope that Alex will grow hes mane by then too... You better come!  Nancy might not be there but I need somebody!  You can teach me some things!


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on teaching ya! lol :biggrin2: :biggrin2: :biggrin2: :biggrin2:

I have to make sure all my woolies have some darn wool. XD They seem to want to chew it off or get all matted right before a show... little boogers. 

I'm sending ya a PM. I made ya something...hehehe.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

We are going to have....

Lionheads
Harlie Buck Jr. 
Chestnut Buck Jr.
Halie Doe Jr. with pedigree
Black Buck comes with pedigree comes from Weber's Mississippi Girl


And Rex babies, And 2 Harlequin's breed all comes with pedigree. But need to figure out the colors on the Rex babies.

Showing Alvis (blue Tort Buck JW) Carmentis (Sable Point Doe JW) the 2 babies that I got from Marshall, Alex (hurry up mane grow), Weber's Mississippi Girl (Siamese Sable LH).


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 25, 2010)

*A Could Be For Sale List* :lookaround

Breezy's Yoshiko - Black Jr. Wooly Doe
Maple Valley's Mugs - Tort/Otter Sr. Wooly Buck
Breezy's Onyx - Black Sr. Wooly Buck

*
My Showing List*

JERSEY WOOLY:
Breezy's Ihana - chestnut sr doe
Breezy's Tohru - chesnut sr doe
Breezy's Otani - chesnut sr buck
Breezy's SPMB - blue sr buck
Breezy's Kira - black sr. doe
Breezy's Yoshiko - black sr. doe
TLL's Smooth Talker - chinchilla sr buck
Breezy's Chickadee - REW sr buck
Rose Meadow's Destin - black sr buck

THRIANTA:
Breezy's Hot Hot Heat
Breezy's Blaise

POLISH:
Gondek's Alexander the Doe
(not sure on other polish yet...)

So that's 12 rabbits.... *shoot me now*.

12 rabbits x $3 entry fee each= $36
$36 entry fee x 3 shows = $108
:shock::shock::shock::shock:

THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN. I don't know how people do this. :headsmack
So I will definitely have to shorten that list...switch out rabbits for each show, or only show for the double show... and in that case it would be $72. 
:scared::faint:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

3 show's??


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah. It's a triple show. Saturday is a double show and then Sunday is a single show. So that's entry fees x3.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

ohh, i thought once you paid at the beginning that will be for the day.. Are you talking about when its show A and show B? I dont understand.


----------



## wooly_queen (Oct 25, 2010)

Show A and Show B are on Saturday. So you have to pay the $3 for each rabbit for each show. So if I go on Saturday and show for both shows, I would pay $6 for the one rabbit.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

wow.. That's crazy... I will have to let Becky know this also. She's paying for my rabbits to be shown. Since Jacob lost hes job is looking for another one.!


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, It doesnt look like I'm going to any show's anytime soon!! My aunt got into a huge fight with her fience and she' leavng him and he's selling ALL her rabbits! And she's the one that takes me to the show.. So I dont know anymore! :grumpy::faint:


----------



## wooly_queen (Nov 8, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Well, It doesnt look like I'm going to any show's anytime soon!! My aunt got into a huge fight with her fience and she' leavng him and he's selling ALL her rabbits! And she's the one that takes me to the show.. So I dont know anymore! :grumpy::faint:


How did this all work out in the end. XD


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 17, 2010)

Ohh, It went okay! They made up. Just got into because of the stinky rabbits. He's just letting her go to the one day show and not both like she wanted! But everything is okay.. 

We will still see you there? Right? :?:nasty:


----------



## wooly_queen (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be there for sure!  I'm excited, but I am doubting that the rabbits will show well.  Everyone seems to be having an issue with the feed... ROAR.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 29, 2010)

Any new show's you going too Briana.? )


----------



## wooly_queen (Dec 30, 2010)

There are three 4-H shows that I may be going to in January and February. Then, the MSRBA convention is the first weekend in March. Dat be my favorite.

I have a show schedule on my website. Its under the 'rabbitry' tab in the navigation.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 2, 2011)

okay.


----------



## pintobean90 (Jan 12, 2011)

I lve in Grand Rapids and my buddy used to be in 4-h and show rabbits =)


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello PintoBean. Welcome.!


----------



## Yield (Feb 8, 2011)

Is anyone going to the Petco Rabbit Adoption Event in Ann Arbor on Washtenaw Ave. this weekend.? =]


----------



## dianerae (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got back from Ann Arbor today. I would love to go but am from Sault Ste. Marie and it is just too far to go down again so soon. An 11 hr. round trip for me. I was in the Petco on Washtenaw this weekend. My daugter took me in because there is an adorable teacup bunny in there she wanted. It was absolutely a prize. So cute and sweet. Since she is a student she couldn't have it and I already have 2 so we had to leave it there. Hopefully some kind soul will take it home with them. Drive safe and enjoy your visit with the buns:biggrin:


----------



## Yield (Feb 8, 2011)

dianerae wrote:


> I just got back from Ann Arbor today. I would love to go but am from Sault Ste. Marie and it is just too far to go down again so soon. An 11 hr. round trip for me. I was in the Petco on Washtenaw this weekend. My daugter took me in because there is an adorable teacup bunny in there she wanted. It was absolutely a prize. So cute and sweet. Since she is a student she couldn't have it and I already have 2 so we had to leave it there. Hopefully some kind soul will take it home with them. Drive safe and enjoy your visit with the buns:biggrin:



[align=center]Aww, I wish you could go =[ That's cool that you're from Sault Ste. Marie! We go there sometimes (we love going Up North).. Have you been to Zorba's? We LOVE that place!!!
I do hope that bun gets adopted.. thank you =]


----------



## dianerae (Feb 9, 2011)

I love Zorba's, their pizzas are the best!! Nice to hear that you enjoy coming to the U.P. It is a great place if you like the outdoors--lots of skiing--both snow and water. Kind of funny there is more snow right now in Ann Arbor than up here!! Have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## Yield (Feb 9, 2011)

dianerae wrote:


> I love Zorba's, their pizzas are the best!! Nice to hear that you enjoy coming to the U.P. It is a great place if you like the outdoors--lots of skiing--both snow and water. Kind of funny there is more snow right now in Ann Arbor than up here!! Have fun this weekend!!!



[align=center]Yeah, we have so much fun in the UP =] The farthest we've gone is the Painted Rocks Tour. =] We've been to Munising and Tahquamenon Falls and such XD We always get SO much bread at Zorba's XD!

Really!? That's a shocker for Ann Arbor to have more snow! XD
Thank you!


----------



## dianerae (Feb 9, 2011)

I love Munising, I go hiking there in the summer all the time. I also go camping in Tahquamenon. It is so pretty. 

Have you ever been to the great lakes rabbit sanctuary in whittaker? I go there almost everytime I go to Ann Arbor. I love what they do for all the homeless bunnies. They just took in 4 baby potbelly pigs that were going to be put down. If you haven't been there you should really go. Only bad thing is that everytime I go I want to bring home a bunny, they are already neutered and socialized so if a person ever wants a bunny that is the place to get one. It is a great organization.


----------



## Yield (Feb 9, 2011)

dianerae wrote:


> I love Munising, I go hiking there in the summer all the time. I also go camping in Tahquamenon. It is so pretty.
> 
> Have you ever been to the great lakes rabbit sanctuary in whittaker? I go there almost everytime I go to Ann Arbor. I love what they do for all the homeless bunnies. They just took in 4 baby potbelly pigs that were going to be put down. If you haven't been there you should really go. Only bad thing is that everytime I go I want to bring home a bunny, they are already neutered and socialized so if a person ever wants a bunny that is the place to get one. It is a great organization.



Yes, I know GLRS. I olunteer there- I am a socializer =] I know all of the bunnies names and everything. Every Wednesday is when we go. They feel like they're all my bunnies XD Cause I see them all the time 8D


----------



## dianerae (Feb 9, 2011)

How wonerful for you!!!! I wish I lived closer so I could volunteer. There was a bunny I fell in love with back in October, his name was Kirby. I wanted hom soo bad, but we already have 2 house rabbits and my male is a very jealous guy. When I got back home I couldn't stop talking about Kirby, finally mu husband gave in and said to go back down and get him. Well, when I called they said he was already adopted. I was both sad and glad. Happy for him, sad for me. Anyway, Blessings to you for the wonderful work you do!!!!!:innocent


----------



## twinkiez (Feb 14, 2011)

:big wink: I know where Gaylord is....I'm 48 miles east. I live between Atlanta and Comins on M-33 south! Hello neighbor!


----------



## twinkiez (Feb 14, 2011)

*swanlake wrote: *


> I live in a town called Romeo. it is about 30 miles north of detroit, I live on 32 mile. Ever heard of the Romeo Peach Festival?


I know where that is....Use to go to Romeo all the time. Do you know where the Tack shop is on VanDyke? I use to board horses on 29 mile and VanDyke.


----------



## twinkiez (Feb 14, 2011)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> I live in the north! I am from Gaylord. Anyone know where that is? It's near Grayling and Vanderbilt...Wolverine too. It has been freezing the last couple days. I miss the sun shine...I got to brush out my woolies and everything outside. I don't have a barn or shed, so its hard to do without getting hair all over the house in the winter. I can't clean my cages almost all winter because the poo and pee are frozen solid to the cage! I need an ice pick!!! I hate winter....ullhair:


Sending you some "RAYS" from Atlanta....I'm your neighbor...48 miles east.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm from way south by Indiana Boarder from you guys! )


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2011)

hola fellow MI peeps!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome Tinker


----------



## gothicmist (Apr 3, 2011)

There are a lot of Mi peeps! Hi guys, I am near the capitol city.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello Gothicmist!


----------



## gothicmist (Sep 4, 2011)

hi guys! my husband has said yes to a second bunny i was wondering if anyone knows any one who breeds netherland dwarfs in the lansing area?


----------



## LauraD (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello there, everybody! I'm new here and looking to see if anybody knows of any awesome savvy vets in the Detroit area?


----------



## Bebe623 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think we have one in the Detroit are. I live in Detroit and searched but found nothing there is one in Dearborn or Dearborn heights but they don't fix rabbits there there's also another one in Ann arbor that does rabbits. If you'd like the info on them vets just lmk and I'll be happy to give you ask the details.


----------



## scissors (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Miss Patootie and we live in Rockford, Michigan.


----------



## scissors (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi , I am from Rockford, Michigan !


----------



## existenziell (Mar 14, 2013)

Well apparently I'm bumping up this thread.

But yeah, hi, I'm in Michigan too. Grand Rapids.


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi from Muskegon.  I love GR, I go there every week to game...and one of the girls in my group got her first rabbit this week! I'm spreading the addiction!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got love good ol' Michigan


----------



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm located in southeastern Michigan and I have Holland Lops and Lionheads. Feel free to like my Facebook page I just started:
https://www.facebook.com/StoneyCreekRabbits

Thanks


----------



## Mommi3130 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all I am in Michigan and looking for BEW mini rex does. My daughter would like to start a breeding program. Please let me know if you know someone who might have some and thank you. We are in the Thumb


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi from Holland, Michigan  
I have 1 pet rabbit named benny, and two breeding rabbits... barlow and byron. We are actually hoping to move sometime this year into the country, so I will be able to have a heated building behind our house for my bunnies. I am so excited! 

I just started my rabbitry and I also just made this website... so it's not all the way up to date but it's www.willowrabbitry.wordpress.com If you are interested in buying a brood/show quality holland lop. They will be ready in fall  

I also am fostering two rabbits at the moment and looking for their new homes! If you are interested in adopting them or if you want to see their journey, check out my other thread 'Bianca the Rescue Bunny'!


----------



## thurst29 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could recommend vets in the Lansing area who will spay rabbits for an affordable price. I have two female rabbits (3 yrs and 2 yrs) and I learned recently that they should be spayed. I'm also a college student with little income, so if anyone could recommend a place that spays for less than $200, that would be especially awesome. I'm also willing to travel a ways to a clinic, but would prefer close by.

Thanks!
Ginger


----------



## 76487 (Nov 25, 2013)

My rabbits are outside in their hutch and we have put boards up and laid down blankets and wood chips in the hutch to keep the rabbits warm, but a constant issue is their water is freezing. We have tried warm water and switched from bottles to bowls, but the water freezes within an hour outside. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bville (Nov 25, 2013)

76487 said:


> My rabbits are outside in their hutch and we have put boards up and laid down blankets and wood chips in the hutch to keep the rabbits warm, but a constant issue is their water is freezing. We have tried warm water and switched from bottles to bowls, but the water freezes within an hour outside. Any suggestions?



Here's an idea: http://www.wag.com/Cat/p/allied-stainless-steel-heated-pet-bowl-with-hutch-mount-189443 You could search around the internet for the best price if you think it would work for your rabbits.


----------



## rrpmccartney (Sep 17, 2014)

How are your rabbits doing did they make it through the winter? Did you fix the freezing water problem and if you did what did you do? Don't keep us hanging.


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 21, 2014)

UGH.........PLEASE find an area to get bunnies IN out from MI freezing cold winters.
Last winter was the worst winter in many yrs and to leave ANY animal outside should have never happened. 
PLz say your not doing that again.PLEASE say the bunnies made it without painful frost bite etc.


----------



## thurst29 (Oct 22, 2014)

christinelea1 said:


> UGH.........PLEASE find an area to get bunnies IN out from MI freezing cold winters.
> Last winter was the worst winter in many yrs and to leave ANY animal outside should have never happened.
> PLz say your not doing that again.PLEASE say the bunnies made it without painful frost bite etc.



This thread is pretty old. Try messaging them instead...


----------



## rrpmccartney (Oct 23, 2014)

Not too many people still talking here. I am very glad there are some still alive here though.


----------

